# Letters of Recommendation



## twemh

Hi, been browsing for a while now. Currently reviewing a number of applications from various schools.

Regarding letters of recommendation...

How important are they?

I assume they must be from someone within or relevant to film/writing/film education?

Seems to be a problem for me. Has anyone else experienced? I don't know anyone in or around the business. I'm an introvert that holes himself up in his house studying film/screenplays and writing scripts. 

Anyone else find this problem?


----------



## Jayimess

They're important, but next to nobody knows anybody in the biz.

Mine were from two old bosses and a screenwriting professor.

Just make sure they're contributing something positive and new to the portrait you're painting of yourself.

Best of luck.


----------



## notroberttowne

I had an english teacher and a history teacher write my recommendations (in addition to a screenwriting teacher).  If you're considering grad school, you must have an undergraduate degree, so you can bug some of your old professors even if you don't have any "industry" contacts.


----------



## Suzako

Check out this forum:  http://forums.studentfilms.com...61022734/m/416100901

Various people who have been accepted to different schools list (among other things) who wrote their recs for them.  None of my recs were from anyone film related (or even writing related really, although two out of the three were familiar with my creative work).  And I got into 2 out of the 4 schools I applied to.  

I think its a good idea to make sure at least one of your recommenders knows you very well, but who knows.  I know someone who wrote one their recommendation letters and the rec just signed it.


----------



## bombshellfilms

when i met with admissions for columbia, that was one thing she pointed out about applying - she said make sure your letters are specific, not the same ol' i think this person is great stuff. make sure your recommenders tell specific stories about you and why you are great for the school. tell your recommenders about the school and make sure they talk about that program in the letter.


----------



## tabbycat

my letters were from my undergrad advisor, my production/animation professor, and my former boss at the editing lab where I used to work.  I picked people who would have good things to say about me, and also people who had written letters for my friends in the past so I knew they were reliable and familiar with writing letters of rec.  Like everyone's said, it doesn't even have to be a film person; former professors, advisors, or bosses will do.  It's more important what they say (something good) than who they are, I think.


----------



## solojones

Okay, as someone who did have letters of rec from people in the business, I can tell you that even that wouldn't be worth it if those people didn't really know you anyway. I think the important thing is to pick people who can attest to your skill and also you as a person.

 I could have also asked for a letter of rec from Akiva Goldsman's company, since I interned there, but they were really impersonal so it wouldn't have been a good letter anyway. Instead, I picked people who knew me, liked me, and had told me things they liked about my work as it related to film. Because I figured that would end up in the letters. My other two were from other film professors who knew me really well personally. I think focusing on the personal aspect is the most important, though having someone with something related to film or writing as their connections with *you* is important.


----------



## twemh

As you have mentioned, I do have an undergraduate degree, although it is in finance. All business classes. Maybe it is wise as I begin seriously considering graduate school to make an effort to build some relationships with any locally creative people. Or start attending some film festivals and submit my scripts, perhaps this would help building relationships. It just seems like such a long shot. 

Thanks for the input.

Twemh


----------

